# Moebius Mummy...my turn!



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Hey all -

Took my shot at the kit...I even managed to give it an Aurora "It Glows In the Dark!" vibe with a little creative maneuvering...

Photos available in my folder, hope you all like it!

Eric


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very nice!! Like the glow twist!!

Wayne


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful work! The glow effect you achieved is wonderful. What brand of glow paints did you use? They blend nicely with the non-glow colors. 
I am blown away!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

mrmurph said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work! The glow effect you achieved is wonderful. What brand of glow paints did you use? They blend nicely with the non-glow colors.
> I am blown away!


Thanks! :thumbsup: - a lot of them I get from Spencer's - they come in a six pack - around $10 or so - look in their blacklight section.

Most Arts and Craft stores have a slew of them as well - check out their acrylic section for fluorescent colors. Most of them also have tubes of glow in the dark paint as well, usually $2 a bottle.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That is too cool!! Greatjob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Job...and the Glow feature blows me away...tell me did you use a Black Light to photograph this effect? :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Though this kit was never an interest of mine you sure did it justice. The glow effect is fantastic!


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for info on using Glow Paints as regular paint job! great Work Eric!!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Excellent Job...and the Glow feature blows me away...tell me did you use a Black Light to photograph this effect? :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Yes, the tube is literally just right below the base of the kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool...I thought so...that's how I display my Glow in the Dark kits :thumbsup:
The Black light really brings them to life!
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great paint job AND IT GLOWS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent colours, and the work on the Mummy's face is superb - he really looks half-dead-but-coming-alive!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Excellent colors, and the work on the Mummy's face is superb - he really looks half-dead-but-coming-alive!


Thanks, but that was a happy accident - :freak: - I used a VERY fine felt tip marker for the eye highlights - as did my wife for the hieroglyphics - and it was just a matter of the way the ink lined up - purely coincidental, but a nice effect, agreed - nothing to do with talent, I'm afraid, just lucky, but thanks!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Great paint job AND IT GLOWS! :thumbsup:


Thanks! :thumbsup:

I grew up in the early-to-mid '70s when Aurora's glow monsters were in their last gasps, but I had just about the entire set at point or another. They left a permanent impression on me, as you can see...

In terms of the glow effect, I find the paint available nowadays is far stronger than the plastic parts with the effect...errrr..._built _(???:freak:???) in...

I've also found that for the black light fluorescent effect, you only need really one coat over the original color for the effect. 

If you're doing it _purely_ fluorescent colors, you'll need several coats, as the plastic's original color will peer through the paint(s)...the stuff is a bit on the thin side. :drunk:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool looking paint job Eric!


----------

